# Whale, Dolphin, Urchin, Shark VS MBTI



## Lamweixing (May 28, 2013)

Hi all, I have been wondering to compare the MBTI profiles with Whale, Dolphin, Urchin, Shark personality types (I dunno how it's named, but I can describe them)

Here is a description of them:

Whale -> Emotional, like to put others needs above theirs, warm hearted, usually introvert
Dolphin -> Emotional, fun-loving, freedom-loving, usually very outgoing and talkative/extrovert
Urchin -> Rational, detailed-oriented, structured, usually likes theories and calculations
Shark -> Rational, goal-oriented, status-oriented, usually good at making money

My thoughts (left:dominant, right:secondary):

ENFP - Dolphin, shark (perhaps whale too)
ISTP - Urchin, shark
ENTJ - Shark
ENTP - Shark, dolphin
ISFJ - Whale, urchin
ESFP - Dolphin

Anyone who can help me out on this research?


----------

